# Guadalajara diamonds



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

Is there is "diamond district" in the city of Guadalajara? I'm looking for a legit place to look for rocks and rings. If you think its not a smart idea, let me know too. I'm just cautious b/c I just think diamond dealers and jewelers are scam artists in my truest opinion.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Balboa said:


> Is there is "diamond district" in the city of Guadalajara? I'm looking for a legit place to look for rocks and rings. If you think its not a smart idea, let me know too. I'm just cautious b/c I just think diamond dealers and jewelers are scam artists in my truest opinion.


I am not sure if you would call it a "diamond district", but the area in Centro around Lopez Cotilla from about Corona to Degollado is filled with merchants buying and selling gold, silver and, to a lesser extent judging from the signs, diamonds.


----------

